# Is it just me?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Or is this horse really bizzare looking? I can't place whats wrong with her? She's for sale along with her normal looking colt.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

large head, thick and short (almost non-existent neck)
bad shoulder
where's her chest?
hay (or foal) belly

I'm sure there's more, that's what pops out at me - - poor thing!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

She is so strange looking! 

I can't even begin to understand what is wrong with he shoulder/neck

She may be in foal because apparently she is being used as a broodmare but the ad doesnt say


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

very unnatractive horse!!! i would not purchase her.....mabey if i absolutly needed a companion. poor girl. she may have been something once upon a time.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh wow! I mean um....oh wow. Were the heck is her neck?? and that belly?

Shes....different (to put it kindly)


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor little horse X_X


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

aww it looks like she has a short little neck and a big belly (either baby or fat) but if you don't care about looks she could be a really sweet horse! You never know.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Woah, bad confo. :shock: Poor thing; I wonder's what's wrong with her.  Preggo? Or some nutritional deficiency? She could be really nice though. I hope she gets a caring home.


----------



## AllyKatSki1 (Apr 2, 2008)

She kind of looks like a frog.. i know thats mean but she has no neck or shoulder. And whats up with her hip... I wounder if thats the way shes standing maybe??. But man o man she looks awful.


----------



## jacken around (Oct 14, 2008)

poor little darling, but it could also be the angle the photo had been taken on because looking closely it looks like she doesn't have a shoulder so is it the she is actually facing slightly away from the camera and then swung back a bit,
maybe, maybe not but i would like to think it's just that


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

She sure is homely but I think the fact that she is resting her leg is making her belly look worse than it is. It is a strange angle also. Just think, when you are riding her you could just reach up and scratch her forehead if she was being good! She is certainly an animal that should not reproduce.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

First off I don't think it's a fair photo to judge a horse by, second it's hard to know what the horse would look like it were put on a proper diet and exercise plan. Most horses posted on the forums are on either one of those or both so they look relatively good. It looks like this mare has done nothing but sit in a field all her life and make babies AND the photo is just terrible as she's slopped on the side of a hill.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

is her neck and withers one solid piece? The neck on her is wayyyyyyy to short and her head is a little large for her body. She reminds me of a minimal dwarf mini, just bigger. I think, or hope, that is a foal belly.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

oh! I will take her home to my barn! I think she's cute...

She is standing below the picture taker so you are getting her at an odd angle, she's also not standing straight, her back leg is resting and it has odd coloring which makes her look funny. Her neck is really short and thick, pulling her mane would make her neck look a little better, she's either in foal or really over weight. She is a very odd color but you can't tell me she's not cute!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

She is cute in a homely sort of way. I was wondering if it was her or just the photo


----------



## brittany (Nov 9, 2008)

I she pregnant??


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Possibly! They said she is a broodmare. 
But if her conformation is really at fault here and not just a bad camera angle, I hope not :shock:


----------



## brittany (Nov 9, 2008)

She's really cute I love her color and everything, I really think she's pregnant, either that or she might have some type of worms that'll make her belly swell or maybe she's just a little overweight, but I really do think she's pregnant though  Is she Mustang or Quarter Horse or something like that, if so then she looks it and if I guessed right that tells you she has the conformation of one in my viewpoint lol but idk other ppl might think she looks like a different breed  If you're thinking about purchasing her, check her feet really good b/c if she's not pregnant, then she's really overweight and overweight horses are more susceptible to getting founder and she looks like she's got a lot of field that she's eating off of.....she's a really cute horse


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I think it is a very bad photograph of her. For a start we are looking down at her and she has a hind leg resting, and she is on a slight angle. Not a very good sale ad photo at all. So maybe if we could see a photo of her straight on standing square she might not seem as bad


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Im not looking at purcasing her, just thought she was odd looking and I couldnt place what.

I am looking at one of her babies though who is very correct looking from what I can tell at this age.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

It doesn't help that she is resting the hoof closest to the camra so her hip drops making her belly look even bigger


----------



## SkylarkandWinnie (Aug 28, 2008)

She almost looks like she could possiably be a dwarf? that's the first thing that pops into my head when I look at her....humm


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm almost thinking its a photomanip.
She looks like a painting and the background doesnt.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

You may be right about the photomanip. 
But it doesnt make sense that you would alter your horse to look worse for a sale add :?


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd like to see more, correct pictures of her.
I'm thinking it's a photo at a horrible angle.
No horse that had confo true to that pic would throw a correct foal


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I think a lot of it is the angle and quality of the photo. Especially digital cameras, some photos get "warped". Plus I think her colouring, which I love, is very unique and causes a bit of an optical illusion. Would be interesting to see a "good" photo of her to find the truth.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't fault her for a big head and non-existant neck. That is the way my Koda is put together and he is a really nice saddle horse and an all around sweet guy. She may just be one of those that only a mother could love.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

SkylarkandWinnie said:


> She almost looks like she could possiably be a dwarf? that's the first thing that pops into my head when I look at her....humm


You made me laugh!

You know... I THINK she may have her head actually turned a little, it looks like she's straight on but I think she's actually got her neck turned... but I'm not sure... poor girl... she'd be so embarrassed if she saw all of us picking on her!!!!


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

wow....if shes preggers then i get the belly..
bed like NO NECK??? where did it go?
she needs some serious exercise and a caring trainer =/


----------

